# Chaos and Land Raider?



## lt_sparky (Aug 26, 2007)

I just got my chaos codex and im new to chaos. Well im trying to work out an army list and im considering the Land Raider, but I never see them in lists is there a reason for this? Do have any alternate sugestions. I have very little "flight time" with them, so some tips on using them would be great.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Dunno about the LR, but I can tell you this: go return that codex ASAP, as it's obsolete in eighteen days. They probably won't take returns on it after the twentieth, which is when the new dex comes out.


----------



## lt_sparky (Aug 26, 2007)

Dont worry im new but not mentally handicaped, I got the new codex.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

phew! how did you get hold of the new one a week of so early?

without looking at the dex, its hard to offer tips as uses for the chaos one are a bit different to imperal


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

I got a new one. It came in the CSM Army Box.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## lt_sparky (Aug 26, 2007)

I also got mine in the army box. Is there anything about land raiders?


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

oh i see. didnt think the army box was out yet.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Well, in Apocalypse, CSM can have anything SM can (I believe).


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

The army box is out, but none of the minis or the book on their own are out yet.

As for Raiders, CSM can and always have been able to take chaos land raiders

you just don't see them in lists because they cost a fortune in points. They're est used for delivering terminators or other high damage assault squads, but since every squad can pack a teleport homer as part of their icon, most people prefer to beam in.


----------



## Das Boogie Man (Aug 26, 2007)

and aren't chaos Predators with that Gnarly upgrade BECOME a landraider with more firepower??


----------



## don_mondo (Jan 28, 2007)

Das Boogie Man said:


> and aren't chaos Predators with that Gnarly upgrade BECOME a landraider with more firepower??


You mean the Mutated Hull upgrade that they lose in the new codex.....................??


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

The new codex makes them much more affordable and they make an awesome delivery unit for Berzerkers, Terms, pretty much anything cc oriented.


----------

